# juicing for energy



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Thought I'd share this with anyone interested. Bought a juicer a month ago & the drinks are having good effects on my energy levels. Have used mango juice ...it tastes WONDERFUL!Two large mangos makes a large glass.One mango provides all your daily Vitamin A and Vitamin C as well as 30% of your daily Vitamin E. Celery juice (said to help fluid retention) tastes good. About five sticks make a glass.I mix it with carrott & cabbage which are said to be good for inflammation & soothing to the colon. Beware of cabbage if it's a 'trigger', although the fibrous bits of all veggies get left behind in the filter. I drink about one half pint a day & also often use the 'pulp' from the veggies that collects in the filter to make a soup. Check out http://www.thejuiceglass.com see 'articles' section.


----------

